# Any tips on dealing with jet lag?



## Joeday76 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all! We emigrate in 4 weeks from the uk to NZ and I start work the day after we arrive! Anybody have any tips to deal with the jet lag?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Joeday76 said:


> Hi all! We emigrate in 4 weeks from the uk to NZ and I start work the day after we arrive! Anybody have any tips to deal with the jet lag?


Hi,
Which route are you taking ?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Joeday76 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Chris,

Heathrow - Kuala lumpa - Auckland! Leave heathrow 12.00 27th June and arrive in Auckland 28th June at 10.45pm - its a long haul!!! PS. My first time flying too so never experienced jet lag! Hence the question!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

There's no real way to get over jet lag except to allow your body time to adjust. Planning to start work the next day wasn't really wise. It takes a day per time zone for most people to fully adjust. Avoid booze and caffeine and drink lots of water.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Can you change your flight and go out slightly earlier? Or ask your employer to delay starting by a few days? Starting work the next morning will not be fun at all!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Joeday76 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Heathrow - Kuala lumpa - Auckland! Leave heathrow 12.00 27th June and arrive in Auckland 28th June at 10.45pm - its a long haul!!! PS. My first time flying too so never experienced jet lag! Hence the question!


Hi,
I'm no expert but in my opinion you are travelling in the right direction - ie West to East.
Since its also taking you nearly 24 hrs to get here the day that you miss will all be spent in the air so all I could suggest is plenty of rest/sleep in the air, plenty of fluid but avoid alcohol and caffeine.
Whenever you get a chance to sleep take it.
Not wise starting work the very next day but if that's what you've got to do then you'll just have to cope.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

escapedtonz said:


> I could suggest is plenty of rest/sleep in the air, *plenty of fluid but avoid alcohol and caffeine*.


ECHO... Echo... echo...


----------



## Joeday76 (Feb 23, 2012)

Appreciate the advice!! It's not by choice I will be starting work so soon, I was hoping for at least a week but was asked to start work that day and felt obliged (It's a long story).

Never mind, plenty of water and no booze it is!!

Cheers guys!


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

I've travelled long haul dozens of times. After over a decade doing so I finally gave a sleeping pill a go.

And regretted not trying one years earlier.

I recommend zopiclone (rhovane/immovane). it's a hypnotic rather than a sedative. For a 12 hour flight or longer I have the first main meal, watch a film, then take a pill. I wee, put in ear plugs and eye mask, pillow behind my neck, snuggle under my blanket in sitting up position. Always get 5-7 hours of good sleep with no sore neck or back.

I take another pill the first night in my destination, then 1/2 pill the next night. Usually knocks the jetlag on its head.

When I have 2 12 hour flights I try to stay awake on the daylight flight and sleep on the overnight one. I once did back-to-back redeyes from Vancouver to Sydney (YVR-HKG then HKG-SYD) and that killed me.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> I'm no expert but in my opinion you are travelling in the right direction - ie West to East.


Flying west is meant to be easier - 'west is best!'
Other than asking the pilot if he would mind going the other way round I'd echo the sleeping pill idea.


----------



## Chloe99 (Dec 31, 2011)

hi weve recently emigrated from UK to Nz and we slet in their time on the plane. Doing this makes you used to their ime zone when you get their. Good luck


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Plenty of water, eat light, don''t pig out on all the food they put in front of you.

Walk as much as you can in the airport before departure & at any stops en route. Do recommended exercises in in-flight magazine in your set pocket & walk up & down the aisles.

Also apply lots of moisturiser to your face throughout the trip because your skin suffers.

Try & sleep & on arrival go to bed at time you would normally.

I fly a lot & never suffer by following these rules.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

We try and come via Hong Kong, with an 8 hour (ish) stopover. Then we rent a 'day bed' (a bit like a cubicle with curtains) and crash out for a few hours followed by a shower. 

This works for us as hubby can't sleep on planes, even with a knock-out pill.


----------

